# Neu in Altenstadt WN / Weiden



## DiaryOfDreams (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi.
Ich werde zum Jahresende von Gelsenkirchen nach Altenstadt an der Waldnaab ziehen (in Frühjahr wenn alles klappt weiter nach Weiden) und würde mich sehr freuen dort Anschluß an die MTB-Szene zu bekommen.
Speziell die ersten 2 1/2 im Januar werde ich noch recht viel Zeit zum biken haben. Ich fahre gerne Touren, aber auf Spaß und nicht auf Zeit - also rasen bis man nicht mehr kann ist nicht so meins. Und natürlich sollte das MTB schön abseits der Straßen bewegt werden.  Da ich aus einer Gegend komme wo wir uns über jede Bodenerhebung von mehr als 2 Metern freuen werde ich hier wohl seeehr viel Spaß bekommen.  Gerne übe ich auch etwas springen und droppen mit meinem Rad - auch wenn das mit dem CC-Hardtail alles noch recht wenig mit "Airtime" zu tun hat.  Ein neues Rad soll aber im Frühjahr kommen. So, bin mal gespannt wer sich so meldet. Ach ja, wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn sich auch Leute melden wo die Freundin vielleicht auch fährt - ich versuche meiner Freundin jetzt nämlich auch den Sport näher zu bringen und bis jetzt fährt sie noch gar nicht. Ich denke eine andere Frau könnte (sofern sich die Damen gut verstehen) vielleicht einen Motivationsschub bedeuten. 

Bis dann Diary


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Dezember 2009)

Es sollte übrigens "die ersten beiden Wochen im Januar" heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (14. Dezember 2009)

ja dann erstmal Servus.
also das sich jemand in die Oberpfalz wagt der muss ja ganz schön verwegen sein 
man vergleicht ja die Oberpfalz gerne mit ner alten Frau: jeder kennt es (zumindest in Bayern) aber keiner will hin 

Aber ist schön das wir Nachwuchs bekommen. Komm selber aus Weiden, also die nächste "Großstadt" in der Nähe, grenzt eigentlich voll an Altenstadt.
Also Spaß wirst du hier haben, denn zum biken gibt es jede Menge bei uns in der Umgebung. Fischerberg, Fahrenberg (dort soll demnächst wenn alles gut läuft ein Bikepark enstehen), ein bisschen weiter weg Friedenfels, Steinwald, etc. Nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
Wenn du mehr Informationen haben möchtest kannst dich gerne melden. Bin dort mit anderen unterwegs und meine Freundin fährt auch ab und zu mit.

MfG. Chris!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Dezember 2009)

@WoodGhost: Ja super, schreibe Dir gleich mal per P.M.


----------



## stoawold_rampfl (19. Dezember 2009)

Servus, 

sowas gibts auch noch? find ich gut. 

also kann leider net mit einem radelnden Mädel dienen, aber wär immer bereit für die ein oder andere Tour. 
Mein Heimatgebeit ist der Steinwald(ca. 33km nördlich von weiden), wohne direkt am fuße des selbigen in Friedenfels. 

Bin zwar zur Zeit in ner (Zwangs-)Pause, wär aber prima falls mal was zusammen geht. 

herzlich willkommen in der Oberpfalz. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi und Danke. 
Werde mich auf jeden Fall mal bzgl. biken melden - Umzug ist für morgen geplant - ab übermorgen bin ich dann samt Bike in Bayern.


----------

